# Anyone seen Billy



## ILuvCowparsely (30 October 2012)

Any info on Billy 

 I had the mare and she was PTS due to   intestines trapped in the gut wall.  My friend gave me the son but her bf stole him back and re registered him with new passport.  MY mate still has the original ligit one.  

  Word is out the bf sold him.  Any info  
 would be good ty

 he be around 13.2 ish which is his mums high or was.


----------



## Star_Chaser (30 October 2012)

age in the photos and age now? Area?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 October 2012)

age 3 in photo taken  2008  he was unbroken
 he would be around 7 now
 basingstoke area he was when these were taken ( secretly )


----------



## DressageDiva1962 (31 October 2012)

Nice to hear the passport system is working efficiently !! I hope you find him, he looks really sweet...


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (31 October 2012)

DressageDiva1962 said:



			Nice to hear the passport system is working efficiently !! I hope you find him, he looks really sweet...
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou   
Yes I thought is he that thick he would register Billy under his real name and sure enough he did.  Trading Standards did NOTHING 


Yes I phone PH  and said you have a pony registered under a  false passport.  They said well its been done by a vet so its legit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Despite the fact on my friends original passport its Billy's full name and  and all his world and other info which the (*&^ would not think to put on new passport.  Also the dates of the origial one is earlier than the newer one.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (31 October 2012)

here is one of billy with his mum  circled is the man GC who stole him

 sorry my mistake he was born in 2007 so he would be 5 years old now


----------



## Tinseltoes (31 October 2012)

Have you thought of going to "Watchdog" and "DEFFRA" and go back to trading standards and tell them its against the law for a horse to have 2 passports.Also go to the police and tell them whats going on.As for the passport office,tell them your reporting them to (deffra,trading standards etc) tell the passport office that its a criminal offence for a horse to be re passported.Someone obviously doesnt know their job.
Please dont let him get away with this.
Hope you get your boy back!!!!!!!


----------



## Star_Chaser (31 October 2012)

someone certainly needs to do something if the passport system is being made a mockery of.  Hope you find Billy.


----------



## Tinseltoes (31 October 2012)

horseloaner said:



			someone certainly needs to do something if the passport system is being made a mockery of.  Hope you find Billy.
		
Click to expand...

Yes so true.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (31 October 2012)

thankyou all.  We even had solicitors involved and police .  Police were not interested.

I think he has been sold on now Phone Passport today 2 years after initial report she said  get all the info and give to trading standards  I said I did all this and they were not interested.


----------



## Tinseltoes (31 October 2012)

Leviathan said:



			thankyou all.  We even had solicitors involved and police .  Police were not interested.

I think he has been sold on now Phone Passport today 2 years after initial report she said  get all the info and give to trading standards  I said I did all this and they were not interested.
		
Click to expand...

Go back to trading standards and ask to see the boss,if that doesnt work tell them your going to the ombudsman or tv,papers.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 March 2013)

bumping this up


----------



## joeanne (31 March 2013)

If he is/was in the Basingstoke area, get a poster put up in Robinsons!


----------

